# South of the Parish tacos



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well it all started with Mrs RB needing to cook some skrimps before they went bad. And some butter beans in a can that would never go bad. Oh and some avacados and tomatos and green onion. Then the teen showed up wanting poke chops. What to do? Cook it!!!

Chops and stuff on the grill






Then skrimps and stuff on the grill;





Chops disappeared before getting to a plate? But here is the rest;





Then it was taco time. Grilled avacado, tomato and onion with a squirt of lime juice, topped with some butter beans with Vidalia onion from a can, and the skrimps with a drop of habanero El Yucatan sauce on them!















I know your axing yourself "Why butter beans?" but let me tell you they went perfectly with the mix!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 18, 2008)

How did yall cook the tortillas? Those tacos rock RB...!!!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 18, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> How did yall cook the tortillas? Those tacos rock RB...!!!



I just wrapped them in foil and threw them on the grill, then went and got another beer and almost forgot about them. Lets say10 minutes at 400.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 18, 2008)

RB that looks good.. Got to say butter beans is a new twist with that combination.


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 18, 2008)

RB, what are those red marks on the grill between the maters and the shrimp  :?:


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 19, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> RB, what are those red marks on the grill between the maters and the shrimp  :?:



Stuck tomato


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 19, 2008)

your pictures are incredible. Wow.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## BONE HEADS (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow those look great RB!


----------



## knine (Mar 19, 2008)

RB that looks good and nice combo too . who in here outside a few of us even know what a Parish is ? LOL .


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 19, 2008)

knine said:
			
		

> RB that looks good and nice combo too . who in here outside a few of us even know what a Parish is ? LOL .


They don't want to sound dumb Knine  
Looks great Ron, I eat butter beans with steak. So yours aint a strange combo to me


----------



## john a (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice job Ron. What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 20, 2008)

John A. said:
			
		

> Very nice job Ron. What kind of camera are you using?


Exif IFD0

    * Image Description =
    * Camera Make = SONY
    * Camera Model = DSC-W80
    * Picture Orientation = normal (1)
    * X-Resolution = 72/1 = 72
    * Y-Resolution = 72/1 = 72
    * X/Y-Resolution Unit = inch (2)
    * Software/Firmware Version = Picture Motion Browser
    * Last Modified Date/Time = 2008:03:18 17:58:58
    * Y/Cb/Cr Positioning (Subsampling) = co-sited / datum point (2)
    * Unknown tag: Tagnum = 0xc4a5 ===> data = 0x50,0x72,0x69,0x6e,0x74,0x49,0x4d,0x00,0x30,0x33,0x30,0x30,0x00,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x02,0x00,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00,0x01,0x01,0x01,0x00,0x00,0x00

Exif Sub IFD

    * Exposure Time (1 / Shutter Speed) = 10/400 second = 1/40 second = 0.025 second
    * Lens F-Number/F-Stop = 28/10 = F2.8
    * Exposure Program = normal program (2)
    * ISO Speed Ratings = 160
    * Exif Version = 0221
    * Original Date/Time = 2008:03:18 16:06:39
    * Digitization Date/Time = 2008:03:18 16:06:39
    * Components Configuration = 0x01,0x02,0x03,0x00 / YCbCr
    * Compressed Bits per Pixel = 4/1 = 4
    * Exposure Bias (EV) = 0/10 = 0
    * Max Aperture Value (APEX) = 48/16 = 3
      Max Aperture = F2.83
    * Metering Mode = pattern / multi-segment (5)
    * Light Source / White Balance = unknown (0)
    * Flash = Flash fired, auto mode, return light detected
    * Focal Length = 58/10 mm = 5.8 mm
    * Maker Note = 
    * FlashPix Version = 0100
    * Colour Space = sRGB (1)
    * Image Width = 640 pixels
    * Image Height = 480 pixels
    * Custom Rendered = normal process (0)
    * Exposure Mode = auto exposure (0)
    * White Balance = auto (0)
    * Scene Capture Type = standard (0)
    * Contrast = normal (0)
    * Saturation = normal (0)
    * Sharpness = normal (0)

Exif IFD1

    * Compression = JPEG compression (6)
    * Picture Orientation = normal (1)
    * X-Resolution = 72/1 = 72
    * Y-Resolution = 72/1 = 72
    * X/Y-Resolution Unit = inch (2)
    * Embedded thumbnail image: 

Exif Interoperability IFD

    * Interoperability Index = R98
    * Interoperability Version = 0100

Looks awesome Ron!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 20, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> John A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh How did you do that Da Q?


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought a parish is what we call counties.. A district? Like Acadia


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yep, that's what I use DaQ. Scary


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 20, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 20, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> 007bond-jb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 20, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just funnin wit ya.

Here is the final on the ribs


----------



## surfinsapo (Mar 20, 2008)

Dang RB... Those looks awesome..


----------



## cleglue (Mar 20, 2008)

knine said:
			
		

> RB that looks good and nice combo too . who in here outside a few of us even know what a Parish is ? LOL .



I was born in Orleans Parish so I know.  Now I live in Randolph County in North Carolina (I didn't realize the south went so far north even to Virginia).

I sure miss Louisiana Cuisine!!  But they do have BBQ here of course it is their own special kind.  Eastern Carolina verses the rest of the state.  Vinegar base sauce verses a tomato base sauce (which is pretty vinegary).

ronbeaux50...I haven't seen tacos like that before.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks good!!!!


----------



## crossroads1 (Mar 21, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> I thought a parish is what we call counties.. A district? Like Acadia



actually ( i married a girl from LA) parish means what and how you season whatever you cook based on family recipe


----------

